# We had are baby girl yesterday



## Frighteners Entertainment

What a day...it starts out with our sewer backing up and over flowing the downstairs toilet at about 7:00am, wife's Dr. appt at 8:30.
Was able to get hold of the septic pumping company, came out at around 9:30 to pump out the tanks.
Get a text from my wife that they would like to get another ultra sound and double check the baby, not gaining weight.
After waiting for about 4.5 hrs I get text "drop Joe off to my mom's and come in, we're having a baby".
Dropped him off and away I go...they started inducing labor at about 1:30, I get there at about 2:00. at 3:00 I get a call from my mother in-law, Joe is having an allergic reaction to some peanut butter he just ate (this was an ok food for him to eat, had the tests done)...on the road back to my in-laws.
She had called the pharmacy to see what doseage to give him for the benadryl. By time I get there he/'s sleeping (ask to lay down and he was way late for his nap which is around noon every day and it's around 3:00).
He had hives, all red and puffed up like a balloon.
Headed back to the hospital, got there at 4, they had broken her water at 3:30.
Her contractions were getting intense very quickly from 5:30 on. Nurse came in at 5:45 and said she would be back in 15 minutes to check her on how far she was, after a couple of really load moans she decided to check her...9 and 3/4 and said it's close and called for the dr and rest of the birthing staff. The nurse was on the computer and i was next to my wife, one very load groan...wife says she;s coming...second much loader groan...baby comes out....2 pushes, that's it.
Dr makes it in, wifes sense of humor is back (that fast) and tells the dr that since he didn't do much that she wants some off the bill.
Now everyone is in the room.
Everything worked out, she (Jaidyn Elisabeth) was a OK. Right weight for term and everything....what a day.
Everyone will be coming home around 6 or so.


----------



## niblique71

CONGRATULATIONS Jeff and Family!!! That story should be incorporated into your next haunt. Sounds like a Crazy day.


----------



## morbidmike

congrats Jeff and family I hope all goes well for you guys all that commotion and you still squeezed in a little time to post about your day I vote Jeff haunt forum's member of the year!!!!! .......no wonder your always tired!!! with days like that who has time for sleep LOL congrats again!!!


----------



## The Pod

Congratulations!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Congratulations! Glad to hear everything worked well, sounded like a "fun" filled day.


----------



## fick209

Congratulations Jeff, glad you survived the crazy day


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats on the new baby! It won't be long before she has you wrapped around her little finger.


----------



## halstaff

Congratulations on the new addition to the family. Looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## trishaanne

Congratulations Jeff and family. What a busy day but well worth all the rushing around I'm sure. That's a pretty name.....my son just told me that the names they picked out for the babies, if they are girls, are Jadelyn and Jesslyn. 

I wish you all the best. Get in a quick nap while Joe is sleeping before the baby gets home.....you'll need all the rest you can get. Oh, I guess that means you won't be joining us in 2 weeks for our make and take...


----------



## doggieshop

Congratulations!


----------



## nixie

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## hedg12

Congratulations, Jeff! Sounds like a crazy day - glad everything turned out OK!


----------



## Spooklights

Congratulations on your little girl! I hope you had a much calmer day today, so that your family can enjoy your new arrival. Best wishes to you and your family!


----------



## DeathTouch

Congratulations! Pictures?


----------



## lewlew

Congratulations! You have a heck of a story to tell now. All the best to you and your family.


----------



## Death's Door

Congratulations on adding one more haunter to the family. What a day for you. I'm so happy it worked out.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, Jeff!


----------



## The Watcher

Congratulation Jeff! Glad to hear all is well. Now you have about 9 years to save up for a shotgun and cleaning kit. You will find they come in real handy when she starts dating.


----------



## datura

What a day !!!! Congrats !!!


----------



## Joiseygal

What you couldn't make a Halloween prop during this whole event????? Congrats on your new arrival. LOL...I agree with The Watcher about the shotgun for when she starts dating...


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Congratulations Jeff!! Are you ready for a handful, I can't say no to my little one!!! Just like Haunti says, wrapped around their little finger!!


----------



## randomr8

GRATS!!
Kids are great!!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats, Jeff on the new baby girl!


----------



## debbie5

Ahhhh..sweet! A boy & now a girl! 

What a day! That's a story you'll be telling the rest of your life! The "Poo, Peanut Butter & Progeny "Story!


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thank you everyone.
No rest and a long day yesterday.
Dropped Joseph off at Grandma's house at 9 and went back to the Hospital.
Hung out for a little bit and left around 11:30 to go pick up the remaining parts for the FrightFest facade.
Got to the warehouse around 1:30 and worked on it until 4:30...almost there.
Finally got home with Joseph and the rest of the family around 9 last night.
It's unfortunate that the adrenaline has worn off...feels like I was unplugged.
I'll get a few more hours in on the facade yet today...I so have to finish it today.
Wish it wasn't such a long drive to get to it.

Again, thank you everyone for all of the wishes...blessed to have such a caring community here on HauntForum!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

i got no time with my girl today except for a little this morning...really need to finish this project.

Joseph was still awake when i got home...so a shower and 2 books in bed, nice way to end the evening...now time to eat.


----------



## debbie5

FE IS Superman!


----------



## Devils Chariot

Congrats my man! Happy fatherdom! Like they say on the interwebs, pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Congrats on the baby girl! It won't be long till she owns you. And yeah, start saving up for that shot gun and cleaning kit. (the kits are about $20 at walmart!) I would love to see pics of the new baby!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Congrates Jeff


----------



## Black Cat

A Big Congratulations to you and the wife.


----------



## Adam I

Congratulations !!!

Does she have you wrapped around her little finger yet?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Congrats Jeff,
What a lucky guy.
Sounds like its time for a family trip to Vegas!
LOL


----------



## pyro

congrats jeff!


----------



## beelce

Congratulations Jeff and family......what a crazy day...you did good


----------



## HalloweenRick

Congratulations!


----------



## Hellrazor

Congrats Jeff! What a perfect little millionairs family you now have there! Oh ya, and about the shot gun.....

Seriously though, do NOT override your wife because your daughter has you wrapped around your little finger..... not that it is coming from experience or anything! LOL


----------



## scareme

Congrats Jeff and family! I think I'm about the last one to congraulate you. See what happens when you go away on vacation? Sounds like you have a pretty crazy day. One you won't forget about for years to come. 

Oh and Hellrazor is right. Those little girls learn young how to control their daddy, but remember, Mommy is always right. LOL


----------



## scream1973

COngratulations Jeff.. wow what a day..


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thank you everyone...yes a shot gun is in the works.
And Joseph already is a good manipulator!! lol


----------



## hpropman

wow what a story! Congratulations To you and your family! But what we really want to know if the doctor will take anything off the bill, probably not but hey as long as everyone is healthy and happy that is all that matters.


----------



## DeathTouch

It is taking a long time to see the pictures. maybe it is easier if you draw a picture of the baby? LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Here is Jaidyn Elizabeth an hour after delivery.
Born on 6/1/10; 5:50 pm
5lb 15oz; 19 3/4 "


----------



## Lauriebeast

Awwww, congrat's to you and your wife, Jeff. Little Jaidyn is adorable
1


----------



## Zombies R Us

Congratulations on the new addition, wishing your family health and happiness!


----------



## scareme

She's too cute. Are you sure she's yours? I guess the gene skips a generation in your family. Seriously, you've got a great looking family there, Jeff.


----------



## My CReePY Garage

Congrats! Baby girls are so much fun.


----------



## Bethene

congrats Jeff, on your adorable little girl!! best wishes and much happiness you you and your family!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thanks again everyone....I just love kids!

And Scareme....LOL


----------



## kevin242

Congrats FE!


----------



## nixie

Ooooooh! What a cutie pie!!! She's absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Spooklights

Happy Father's Day, Jeff!! I bet you had a great day today!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

a little late on pictures, but here is Jaidyn at 2 months, just getting the first smile.


----------



## RoxyBlue

She looks like her brother, Jeff - so cute!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

She is starting to.


----------

